# Quest 100 for 3



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

This 3 ride for $100 dollar quest was just posted today by Uber in my area.
I had one like it two months ago when I returned to driving.
I have not driven for Uber preferring Lyft for a month.
Not sure if this is an attempt to get me back driving for Uber or if this is normal.


----------



## Kamelektrik (Jun 10, 2021)

I haven't driven since June 2020 and I got the same one. I just registered anew veh and ready to drive now. I got the offer after my veh was approved. I guess we will know here in a few days!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Kamelektrik said:


> I haven't driven since June 2020 and I got the same one. I just registered anew veh and ready to drive now. I got the offer after my veh was approved. I guess we will know here in a few days!


Yea to me it's an attempt to get me back to Uber.
If they think they got you they will not give you this offer.
In my area I see a trend to Lyft.
When I run both apps I get way more Lyft request.
This week's Lyft challenge was 94 rides for 145 dollars.
There is no way I can do 94 rides in a week.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I completed this quest twice myself. Only six rides this year. $280 for the six rides.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Roadmasta said:


> I completed this quest twice myself. Only six rides this year. $280 for the six rides.


I understand that $100 for 3 is hard to turn down.
Plus it does not have to be consecutive or in a special area.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

This offer succeeded in getting me reactivated, but I don't think I'm helping my community as much as they would prefer. Lyft also had an offer of 1 ride for $30 which I completed.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Its to get you back on the road, lyft got me with 200 for 20 this week. I hate that I'm doing it.... No info at all as its been over a year so I have no status to see trips. I accepted 1 yesterday turned out to be a 45min drive to the upper west side from where I was, I decided to honor the ride because the pax was a nice person. But I'm filtering all the rides from now on until the quest is done.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> Its to get you back on the road, lyft got me with 200 for 20 this week. I hate that I'm doing it.... No info at all as its been over a year so I have no status to see trips. I accepted 1 yesterday turned out to be a 45min drive to the upper west side from where I was, I decided to honor the ride because the pax was a nice person. But I'm filtering all the rides from now on until the quest is done.


I think every driver gets offers based on there unique individual status.
It seems the less you drive the better your offers.
Uber has retained my diamond status so I always know where I am going. 
I have gold with Lyft that gives me my destination as well.
Lyft constantly changes rides and add rides on me. I lose my ability to filter rides when this happens.
Last Saturday Lyft added a ride that wanted to go to Manhattan a 3 hour ride.
I told the passenger I would take her to Stamford which was an hour and a half and she agreed.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

For some of you only doing lyft. Uber has had a surge here About everyday . 3 bucks extra per ride.
Airport was 9 bucks yesterday . Lyft zero bonuses only a dollar extra per ride. 
And for longer rides when im on a quest. I tell the pax i am trying to get home and the filter is turned on only to accept rides in a direction closer to my home. I tell them sorry the filter goofed up im asking them to get out.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

I agree with @kingcorey321 asking passengers to GTFO


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

HPRohit said:


> I agree with @kingcorey321 asking passengers to GTFO


I just received a report from uber for telling this passenger to get out . If a pax does not understand i will not drive in the total incorrect direction then he can get a . Did not have a mask on i ask him to get out report reply . Uber will not kick you for this . There short handed right now unless its a safety concern . 

Uber took the promo away from me ! Just got the 100 for yesterday. Now the promo is GONE ! Its not worth driving in that city unless you want to earn 10 bucks an hour after fuel short rides driving collage kids 5 miles and it takes 20 minutes per trip So much traffic students . You must stare at the roads so much going on one way streets big building bad gps signals people jumping in front of your car.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

3 for 100 is great, what new guys never saw years ago,,it was FTQ...1 ride with a big surge 1 long trip $200. this 75 trips for $500 in 2 days is a surge killer and bullshit. every time we fall for that.
we will get no surge and work for base rates. its always been #1 surge killer along with those 100% boost zones..i used to work way outside them. thats equal to 2x on a sat nt. or a football game..stay home just fooling all with mirrors..
in my area 90 trips is $615 100 is $715 - sounds great 33 a day or 30 a day. and the computer gives you hard rides to not hit it.
do you know how hard it is on your car doing this ..
ok so you make xtra $600+
but this brings out the stupid ants . so you get no surge . so a long day is now not $200 xtra a day. but $200 lose a day...imho only 7 years over 20k rides all platforms..do well all


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> For some of you only doing lyft. Uber has had a surge here About everyday . 3 bucks extra per ride.
> Airport was 9 bucks yesterday . Lyft zero bonuses only a dollar extra per ride.
> And for longer rides when im on a quest. I tell the pax i am trying to get home and the filter is turned on only to accept rides in a direction closer to my home. I tell them sorry the filter goofed up im asking them to get out.


I like it !!!
I will give Uber a longer shot this weekend and then compare the two.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Not sure if this is an attempt to get me back driving for Uber or if this is normal.


it is normal for uber drivers who haven't been taken rides and if they do come back and go for the $100 for 3, it repeats in less than a month. So it is recurring in some markets.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

SHalester said:


> it is normal for uber drivers who haven't been taken rides and if they do come back and go for the $100 for 3, it repeats in less than a month. So it is recurring in some markets.


I only take ubers x if i can get a surge or bonus . Its just not worth it . .60c a mile and .11 a minute . Its equals to 15 an hour minus 3 dollars a hour in fuel. Its 3.20 pr gallon here. 
Offers are something like this . 15 BUCKS . 39 minutes 16 miles . Dead head home .


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

In my history with Uber, I only received a Consecutive Rides Bonus ONCE in February 2021 that was 3 rides for $50. The weekly Quests I sporadically meet. I almost die trying to get 20 rides. Lyft is worse though. Their Ride Challenges and 3rides/$15 Bonus Streaks are a joke. I almost ALWAYS end up forfeiting the Streak because I get an obnoxious guest or their destination is at the end of the Earth, or just...something happens...I haven't been driving much anyway...don't need to...don't have to. I'm simply unmotivated with the lack of worthwhile monetary incentives, and I find myself cancelling a lot more rides due to bad rider attitudes. You know those before the trip starts...every rideshare driver does. I'm the driver that gets the "the other driver did it...they do it all the time" passengers who want me to violate policy. My acceptance rate is garbage...you think I'm going to deal with the double whammy of a low driver rating too? Nope. I take that fare hit and keep it moving. People seem to be a lot ruder, angrier, and unhappier in general. I don't want that to rub off too much, that's why I don't do pickups of the bar crowd anymore. They're no longer comical to me; they're obnoxious people that get on my nerves now. After so many drinks, I can feel myself leaning towards a bad mood. I don't have the temperament for those encounters anymore. I love my early morning work crowd and especially the red-eye airport destination passengers who almost always tip a nice $5-$25, sometimes giving a cash tip AND additional monies on the app! Cha-ching!🤑


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> I only take ubers x if i can get a surge or bonus . Its just not worth it . .60c a mile and .11 a minute . Its equals to 15 an hour minus 3 dollars a hour in fuel. Its 3.20 pr gallon here.
> Offers are something like this . 15 BUCKS . 39 minutes 16 miles . Dead head home .


Don't forget your vehicle depreciation.
I call it the silent killer.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Don't forget your vehicle depreciation.


....that is a non-cash expense, right? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

You'd be a fool not to take it. Meanwhile I sit here with NO promotions.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ....that is a non-cash expense, right? 🤷‍♂️


Yes exactly !!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Yes exactly !!!


um, ok. <swoosh>


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> I understand that $100 for 3 is hard to turn down.
> Plus it does not have to be consecutive or in a special area.


I combined it with another promo plus surge. Used my destination filter to keep rides short.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Roadmasta said:


> I combined it with another promo plus surge. Used my destination filter to keep rides short.


That's the way to do it !!!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> In my history with Uber, I only received a Consecutive Rides Bonus ONCE in February 2021 that was 3 rides for $50. The weekly Quests I sporadically meet. I almost die trying to get 20 rides. Lyft is worse though. Their Ride Challenges and 3rides/$15 Bonus Streaks are a joke. I almost ALWAYS end up forfeiting the Streak because I get an obnoxious guest or their destination is at the end of the Earth, or just...something happens...I haven't been driving much anyway...don't need to...don't have to. I'm simply unmotivated with the lack of worthwhile monetary incentives, and I find myself cancelling a lot more rides due to bad rider attitudes. You know those before the trip starts...every rideshare driver does. I'm the driver that gets the "the other driver did it...they do it all the time" passengers who want me to violate policy. My acceptance rate is garbage...you think I'm going to deal with the double whammy of a low driver rating too? Nope. I take that fare hit and keep it moving. People seem to be a lot ruder, angrier, and unhappier in general. I don't want that to rub off too much, that's why I don't do pickups of the bar crowd anymore. They're no longer comical to me; they're obnoxious people that get on my nerves now. After so many drinks, I can feel myself leaning towards a bad mood. I don't have the temperament for those encounters anymore. I love my early morning work crowd and especially the red-eye airport destination passengers who almost always tip a nice $5-$25, sometimes giving a cash tip AND additional monies on the app! Cha-ching!🤑


Great description of Rideshare !!! 
Everything you said hit home !!!


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I think every driver gets offers based on there unique individual status.
> It seems the less you drive the better your offers.
> Uber has retained my diamond status so I always know where I am going.
> I have gold with Lyft that gives me my destination as well.
> ...


Yeah I'm not a fan of lyft. I saw the destination filter and at least that works even if I can't see the trips info on acceptance, the trips at least head towards my desired location. I have yet to try the arrive on time feature yet, from the description it might be a no go for me, but I'll try it it at least once.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> Yeah I'm not a fan of lyft. I saw the destination filter and at least that works even if I can't see the trips info on acceptance, the trips at least head towards my desired location. I have yet to try the arrive on time feature yet, from the description it might be a no go for me, but I'll try it it at least once.


Yes I hear you.
I usually have to shut the app off and drive home.
The key is to use what works best for you.
All States and Cities are different.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

On the surface, the 3/$100 seems like standard driver enticement to change behavior. But upon reflection, and after driving Lyft for the first time in a year, I think the Uber pu algorithm has cost them market share. Uber has decided to incentivize drivers, rather than revert to the “closest driver” method of the past.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> On the surface, the 3/$100 seems like standard driver enticement to change behavior. But upon reflection, and after driving Lyft for the first time in a year, I think the Uber pu algorithm has cost them market share. Uber has decided to incentivize drivers, rather than revert to the “closest driver” method of the past.


I totally agree.
I was in an Uber surge area yesterday and Lyft still beat them to the punch.
How do we know that an Uber surge is real ?
Would your screen look like mine if we were in the exact same place ?
I listen to my passengers and I hear more complaints about Uber then Lyft.
Now in my case Uber is either not giving me rides or they have none to give.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> On the surface, the 3/$100 seems like standard driver enticement to change behavior. But upon reflection, and after driving Lyft for the first time in a year, I think the Uber pu algorithm has cost them market share. Uber has decided to incentivize drivers, rather than revert to the “closest driver” method of the past.


See I think Uber is greedy but not dumb.
The things we complain about they are fully aware of and may have purposely created.
The real question is why they are doing this ?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> This 3 ride for $100 dollar quest was just posted today by Uber in my area.
> I had one like it two months ago when I returned to driving.
> I have not driven for Uber preferring Lyft for a month.
> Not sure if this is an attempt to get me back driving for Uber or if this is normal.


I keep getting that offer. It doesn’t seem normal to me but I’m not an expert on all the tricks devised by The Algorithm.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> In my history with Uber, I only received a Consecutive Rides Bonus ONCE in February 2021 that was 3 rides for $50. The weekly Quests I sporadically meet. I almost die trying to get 20 rides. Lyft is worse though. Their Ride Challenges and 3rides/$15 Bonus Streaks are a joke. I almost ALWAYS end up forfeiting the Streak because I get an obnoxious guest or their destination is at the end of the Earth, or just...something happens...I haven't been driving much anyway...don't need to...don't have to. I'm simply unmotivated with the lack of worthwhile monetary incentives, and I find myself cancelling a lot more rides due to bad rider attitudes. You know those before the trip starts...every rideshare driver does. I'm the driver that gets the "the other driver did it...they do it all the time" passengers who want me to violate policy. My acceptance rate is garbage...you think I'm going to deal with the double whammy of a low driver rating too? Nope. I take that fare hit and keep it moving. People seem to be a lot ruder, angrier, and unhappier in general. I don't want that to rub off too much, that's why I don't do pickups of the bar crowd anymore. They're no longer comical to me; they're obnoxious people that get on my nerves now. After so many drinks, I can feel myself leaning towards a bad mood. I don't have the temperament for those encounters anymore. I love my early morning work crowd and especially the red-eye airport destination passengers who almost always tip a nice $5-$25, sometimes giving a cash tip AND additional monies on the app! Cha-ching!🤑


Good. You found a niche that works for you.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

goneubering said:


> I keep getting that offer. It doesn’t seem normal to me but I’m not an expert on all the tricks devised by The Algorithm.


It might have to do with the number of drivers available in the area.


----------

